# stocking suggestion!



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Well after getting bored of my main tank recently I sold and traded most of my live stock .. And maybe its that it was so over stocked before.. But I need too add something too it. 

Its a 40 gallon my current stock list is:
2 orange occ.
A small group of blue chromis
A carpenters flasher wrasse
And some guys that hang out on the bottom(yellow watchman and manderin)
My inverts are stars, peppermint shrimp,feather duster, cleaner shrimp, clams,and snails
I have lots of softies, lps, zoas ect

I'm looking for an awesome "wow" too add.

I feed lots(and many times a day) frozen,flake and have a TON of pods...so no one would not be able to eat. 

After having so many aggressive fish for so long I'd really like a nice peaceful-er( .. that's a word) fish

Oh and it can't be a big fish. Hubbys not to fond of big fish!
Now suggest!!


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

My suggestion would be a male dispar anthias. Hes One of my most recent addition but gets a lot of attention when people see him, hes coloration is unbelivable. Hes peaceful and is always out and about.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Flame Hawkfish (Neocirrhitus armatus). LOTS of character. Fun to watch. Very animated.

Potter's Angel (Centropyge potteri). Most are reef safe with caution like other pygmy angels (Flame, Lemon Peel, Coral Beauty etc.). Potter's is a little different than the other's mentioned.


----------



## timon (Aug 29, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Flame Hawkfish (Neocirrhitus armatus). LOTS of character. Fun to watch. Very animated.
> 
> Potter's Angel (Centropyge potteri). Most are reef safe with caution like other pygmy angels (Flame, Lemon Peel, Coral Beauty etc.). Potter's is a little different than the other's mentioned.


Flames are known to love tasty shrimp

maybe a gamma or firefish


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

As with most additions (like pygmy angels and hawk fish - particularly Flame Hawk fish); reef safe with caution. I know of several hawkfish owners (that include arc eyed and flame) including myself that have never had issues with shrimp. Currently there are pistol, peppermint, cleaner, and blood shrimp in my display.

The OP has also stated that he/she will be feeding small portions frequently; which also helps mitigate the chances of a shrimp snack. The hawkfish will be a latter addition to the OP's display.



timon said:


> Flames are known to love tasty shrimp


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

+1 Taipan

I also have a flame hawk along with cleaners, blood, pistol and peppermint shrimp with no issues.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I love you, man.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I love my flame angel, but I'm biased towards angels.... Definitely is the star attraction in my tank and loves to show off.










Male lyretail anthias are pretty too, but your tank is really too small for anthias. Try a mccosker's wrasse maybe...


----------

